# glowing makeup suggestions?



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

the 3 of us have decided to go as radioactive/zombies of some sort... my wife works for hazmat so we will be dressed in shredded plastic suits.... looking into some sort of make up glow ink that would light us up under lights or photo flashes... any suggestions? thank you... ec


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Party City carries glow-in-the-dark makeup that might work.

http://www.partycity.com/product/glow+in+the+dark+cream+makeup+1oz.do

They also have glitter makeup in case you're feeling a little Twilighty:

http://www.partycity.com/search.do?query=glitter+makeup


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Look at what 'Sirius' says in this thread: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=37511


----------

